# AMNSP Smoked Cheese



## jc1947 (Nov 13, 2011)

.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 13, 2011)

How long you planning on smoking everything?


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 14, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> How long you planning on smoking everything?


*4 - 5 hours.*

*JC1947. *


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 14, 2011)

Picked up some nice color!


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow it looks good . two weeks? how will you be able to hold yourself from polish it in a day or two?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice! Now the wait begins!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks Great JC !!!!

And it only took 2400 hours !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Now don't touch it for 2 weeks !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 14, 2011)

Looking delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 14, 2011)

Good color. I am due to do a batch of cheese myself very soon. I like stocking up for the holidays.


----------



## eman (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice looking  Cheese.

 I have found that we don't consume a large amount of cheese at one time, so i cut mine in half (4oz portions) before smoking.


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 14, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> Picked up some nice color!


*Thank you!*
      Quote:


africanmeat said:


> Wow it looks good . two weeks? how will you be able to hold yourself from polish it in a day or two?


*Thank you!*

*I still have enough left from my last smoke to tide me over. *


SmokinAl said:


> Nice! Now the wait begins!


*Thanks. Yes lol.*

*JC1947*


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 14, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great JC !!!!
> 
> And it only took 2400 hours !!!!
> 
> ...


*LOL A mere 2400 hrs, Sarge.*

*I am thinking by the time I get back from my vacation it will be close to done.*

*JC*


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 14, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Good color. I am due to do a batch of cheese myself very soon. I like stocking up for the holidays.


*Thank you. If you wait too much longer the holidays will be here.*


eman said:


> Nice looking  Cheese.
> 
> I have found that we don't consume a large amount of cheese at one time, so i cut mine in half (4oz portions) before smoking.


*Thank you. *

*If I cut it into 4oz, Mrs JC would just open 2 lol.*

*JC 1947*


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> *LOL A mere 2400 hrs, Sarge.*
> 
> *I am thinking by the time I get back from my vacation it will be close to done.*
> 
> *JC*


Two weeks is only another 336 hours.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 14, 2011)

Great Looking Cheese!!

The wait SUX!

Just in time for Thanksgiving snacks

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like it came out great.  I need to smoke some for the holiday when I do my bacon this week


----------



## venture (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 14, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Two weeks is only another 336 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Just a walk in the park. *


Scarbelly said:


> Looks like it came out great.  I need to smoke some for the holiday when I do my bacon this week


*Looks like it. But will know in another 324 hrs per Bear. *
     Quote:


TJohnson said:


> Great Looking Cheese!!
> 
> The wait SUX!
> 
> ...


*Thanks Todd, Let me tell you the secret, there is this great little stainless box with dividers.................. <Chuckles>* *Maybe you heard of it?*


Venture said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


*Thanks*

*JC*


----------



## krustypuff (Nov 14, 2011)

Cheese looked pretty good. I have a amnps now so im going to try it for smoking some cheese. I did a blue cheese wheel a few months back and it was damn tasty. You might think about trying some your self...


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 13, 2011)

.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 13, 2011)

How long you planning on smoking everything?


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 14, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> How long you planning on smoking everything?


*4 - 5 hours.*

*JC1947. *


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 14, 2011)

Picked up some nice color!


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow it looks good . two weeks? how will you be able to hold yourself from polish it in a day or two?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice! Now the wait begins!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks Great JC !!!!

And it only took 2400 hours !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Now don't touch it for 2 weeks !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 14, 2011)

Looking delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 14, 2011)

Good color. I am due to do a batch of cheese myself very soon. I like stocking up for the holidays.


----------



## eman (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice looking  Cheese.

 I have found that we don't consume a large amount of cheese at one time, so i cut mine in half (4oz portions) before smoking.


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 14, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> Picked up some nice color!


*Thank you!*
      Quote:


africanmeat said:


> Wow it looks good . two weeks? how will you be able to hold yourself from polish it in a day or two?


*Thank you!*

*I still have enough left from my last smoke to tide me over. *


SmokinAl said:


> Nice! Now the wait begins!


*Thanks. Yes lol.*

*JC1947*


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 14, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great JC !!!!
> 
> And it only took 2400 hours !!!!
> 
> ...


*LOL A mere 2400 hrs, Sarge.*

*I am thinking by the time I get back from my vacation it will be close to done.*

*JC*


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 14, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Good color. I am due to do a batch of cheese myself very soon. I like stocking up for the holidays.


*Thank you. If you wait too much longer the holidays will be here.*


eman said:


> Nice looking  Cheese.
> 
> I have found that we don't consume a large amount of cheese at one time, so i cut mine in half (4oz portions) before smoking.


*Thank you. *

*If I cut it into 4oz, Mrs JC would just open 2 lol.*

*JC 1947*


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> *LOL A mere 2400 hrs, Sarge.*
> 
> *I am thinking by the time I get back from my vacation it will be close to done.*
> 
> *JC*


Two weeks is only another 336 hours.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 14, 2011)

Great Looking Cheese!!

The wait SUX!

Just in time for Thanksgiving snacks

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like it came out great.  I need to smoke some for the holiday when I do my bacon this week


----------



## venture (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 14, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Two weeks is only another 336 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Just a walk in the park. *


Scarbelly said:


> Looks like it came out great.  I need to smoke some for the holiday when I do my bacon this week


*Looks like it. But will know in another 324 hrs per Bear. *
     Quote:


TJohnson said:


> Great Looking Cheese!!
> 
> The wait SUX!
> 
> ...


*Thanks Todd, Let me tell you the secret, there is this great little stainless box with dividers.................. <Chuckles>* *Maybe you heard of it?*


Venture said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


*Thanks*

*JC*


----------



## krustypuff (Nov 14, 2011)

Cheese looked pretty good. I have a amnps now so im going to try it for smoking some cheese. I did a blue cheese wheel a few months back and it was damn tasty. You might think about trying some your self...


----------

